# Blackwater



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Went out on blackwater for the first time today. I will call it more of an investagority trip instead of an actual fishing trip. Sounds better that way since I only got one teeny bass. At least didnt get skunked.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good job. I went to the East River today and got skunked on Bass. Went out to some flats and caught some Specks instead. 

KsB


----------

